# Rockland County, NY- 1 yr old female, working lines, needs home



## lynnbill

I am trying to help a friend who is a trainer in Rockland County, NY rehome a 1 yr old female GSD whose owner surrendered her due to his own medical issues. This dog is czech/east german working lines and is very well bred. She's bright, has great nerves, lots of drive, and is social. Would be great in a working home or with a family who has experience with working lines and who can meet her needs and can provide a job for her to do. She was not exposed to small children in her previous home but after being introduced properly to my 5 yr old son she quickly bonded and was amazingly respectful of him. She lived with a cat and a chihuahua and the trainer who is fostering her is now working on some basic skills and socialization. I have pics and a short video clip that I can send via email. I have been rescuing this breed for a long time and have not come across a dog like this in quite a while - she is truly the type of dog that makes us rescuers say 'if I didn't have so many with issues in my home I would love to keep her for myself.' Please send inquiries to [email protected] and I will provide more info and connect qualified adopters with her foster mom/trainer.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Lynnbill, can you post some photos of the dog? Always alot more interest and tugging on the heart when the photos are attached.


----------



## lynnbill

*1 yr old female GSD in Rockland County, NY*

Here are some photos of Ryder:


----------



## Jax08

Do you know what her pedigree is?


----------



## lynnbill

The trainer who is fostering her has her pedigree - I can put you in touch with her and you are welcome to look at it.


----------



## lynnbill

Michelle - can you send me a private message with some more info about yourself and what brings you to be interested in a dog like Ryder, and I will pass it along to her foster mom? I am getting a lot of inquiries from this post and I would like to be able to organize them and provide some background about each potential adopter as I connect them with Ryder's foster mom. thanks!


----------



## Jax08

I was just curious about her pedigree and listing it here would help attract more suitable adopters. 

I have plenty of females in my house right now.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

she sounds like a wonderful dog! If I didn't have females, I'd be sorely tempted, Hope you find her a great home


----------



## lynnbill

Thanks Michelle and Diane! She is a terrific girl and I think at this point her foster mom will prefer to speak with potential adopters and then have them take a look at her pedigree when they meet the dog. If I were to post it on here I'd be inundated with inquiries and I really want someone who will be interested in this dog for who she is and who will make her a part of their lives for the rest of hers. She will be spayed soon (she just finished her heat) and although she can't be bred, I have concerns that someone may want her to train for sport for a short while and then sell her when they are done with her and she deserves more than that. We've seen lots of ugly things happen to these dogs and I just want to do all I can to make this her last move. All that being said, I would welcome serious inquiries and we'd be happy to have people who are a good possible match for Ryder come and spend some time with her, talk to us, and check out all her paperwork.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Lynnbill, I think your going about things the right way, it is definitely about the dog not the papers and finding her a good home that will appreciate her for her

Good luck , someone is going to be very lucky to have her


----------



## Manny

Lynn, 

I do believe you are going about this the right way for the dog. I am glad you have someone who can keep her till you find the right home. Good luck in your search.

Mark


----------



## lynnbill

Thanks everyone for your support. All dogs deserve loving homes but some need owners who are experienced with their genetic characteristics and I just want Ryder to find a place where she will be not only loved but able to 'work' whether it be an official 'job' or with someone who can play ball with her, take her on hikes, and maybe do some training for fun, whether it be tracking, obedience, etc. And at the end of the day she is quite content to lie by your feet while you work on the computer, or sit on the sofa with you and watch tv. Our adoption contracts have legal stipulations in them to prevent rehoming of the dog without our consent, etc., but I still do my best to try and find these dogs homes where they will hopefully stay for the rest of their lives.


----------



## KZoppa

I am curious if the breeder she's from refused to take her back or even knows she's in need of a new home...


----------



## lynnbill

I don't know whether the owner contacted the breeder when he decided he was unable to keep her. At this point though I think she has a better chance of being rehomed properly from where she is and with our circle of rescuers and her foster mom networking for her. If the breeder were to take her back I am sure she would just be re-sold without much due diligence on her new owner, which could easily put her back into this situation again.


----------



## RocketDog

She looks like a wonderful girl. To be honest, if I didn't live so far away I would be tempted sorely. Hope she finds her forever home.


----------



## lynnbill

To clarify my last comment - she was purchased through a broker because she was imported, not directly from a breeder. Therefore, it's not necessary to go back to them, for the reasons I stated above. thanks!


----------



## LoveEcho

What are your guys' thoughts on me going to check this girl out? She's exactly what I would be looking for, but I'm a little wary of such a small age gap between her and Echo (19 months old).


----------



## codmaster

Whyat a beauty! Wish I had room!


----------



## LoveEcho

I'm calling tomorrow to make an appointment tomorrow to go see her!! I have a feeling  (I have a stupid dinner to go to tonight, boooooo)


----------



## GatorDog

LoveEcho said:


> I'm making an appointment tomorrow to go see her!! I have a feeling


Oh my goodness!!! YAY! Good luck!


----------



## lynnbill

I don't think their ages would be an issue - two young dogs can keep each other busy. She's very social and a nice male GSD would be a good buddy for her. She displays drives when she's outdoors running in the yard but inside the house she settles nicely. You can bring him with you when you go to meet her. Let us know how it goes! Good luck - your home sounds like it could be a good match for her.


----------

